# Dateien löschen (ungleich name)



## yidaki (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern in einem Verzeichnis, unter unix, alle dateien löschen die z.b. nicht abcd*123*zip heißen.. 

weiß jemand ob/wie das geht

fg

Kai


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2008)

Mit dieser Zeile solltest Du zum Ziel kommen:

```
find -type f ! -name "abcd*123*zip" -delete
```
Vorher am besten ohne *-delete* ausprobieren und die Ausgabe studieren, aber so sollte es passen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2008)

Dennis, gehört das da wirklich rein?


> find -type f ! -name "*.php"


Sieht mir wie ein cutnpaste bug aus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2008)

Huch, danke fuer den Hinweis.

Konqueror 4 scheint irgendwie einen Paste-Bug zu haben, der pastet immer doppelt...


----------

